# First 5lber of the season, first trip



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

First 5 lber this season, just starting to egg up. Spawns getting close!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Beautiful Fish. Nice job, what a hawg. What did you catch her on if you don&#8217;t mind me asking????


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice fish...congrats! :G


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice fish great way to start off your season


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome fish maniac!!! Keeping it local I see!!! Hope all is well with you and your Son! Cant wait to see some more pics from ya this summer!!:B


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, caught that fish on a black/blue jig with the electric blue trailer. My favorite area to fish too, pads are just coming up, prime spawning area.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice. On the jig even better! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

